# List of Sports Channels (National/Professional/College/Regional) Available on Streaming



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

I forgot what thread I started doing this but here is the updated list now that YouTube TV has dropped Fox Sports West, Fox Sports Prime Ticket and YES Network as of March 5, 2020.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

So unless you are in a couple of specific markets, at $50 per month YTTV still looks like a pretty good deal.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> So unless you are in a couple of specific markets, at $50 per month YTTV still looks like a pretty good deal.


It is, arguably the best of the cable/sat replacement streamers. But the 'couple' of specific markets with missing RSNs are very big markets, possibly even the 2 biggest markets.

Hulu+Live would be right behind YTTV and ATT TV behind that though it has offerings with bigger channel counts.

For sports fans, streaming presents some challenges. For those of us less enamored of sports, the choices are easier I think.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Can't figure why AT&T TV doesn't carry its own AT&T Sportnets? AT&T Sportnet Rocky Mountain (Rockies) is not available on any streaming service. If Comcast drops it this summer (rumor) DirecTV will be the only way for me to get it.


----------



## MrMars (Apr 10, 2007)

Small correction, NESN is on YouTubeTV. Could see it being a issue when the contract is up.


----------



## MrMars (Apr 10, 2007)

Phil T said:


> Can't figure why AT&T TV doesn't carry its own AT&T Sportnets? AT&T Sportnet Rocky Mountain (Rockies) is not available on any streaming service. If Comcast drops it this summer (rumor) DirecTV will be the only way for me to get it.


It has to do with the fact AT&T does not have streaming rights to the NHL, that is why only Southwest launched on FuboTV. Well the Denver feed does not carry any NHL the Utah & Vegas feeds of Rocky Mountain do. (Golden Knights) In theory could of launched it in the Denver area only but it has not happened yet.


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey you mod types out there... Sticky this thread so it's easy to find. It's got useful reference information!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

For YouTube TV they are reducing their coverage area of the remaining Fox Sports RSNs effective yesterday. Prior to 3/4/20 YTTV carried FS Ohio, FS Cincinnati and SportsTime Ohio in my area. Now they no longer provide them to my area.

YouTube TV is Only Offering RSNs in Select Areas - Cord Cutters News


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

MrMars said:


> Small correction, NESN is on YouTubeTV. Could see it being a issue when the contract is up.


Thanks! I'll fix that in the next update.


----------



## ThaPhenom (Aug 21, 2006)

techguy88 said:


> I forgot what thread I started doing this but here is the updated list now that YouTube TV has dropped Fox Sports West, Fox Sports Prime Ticket and YES Network as of March 5, 2020.
> 
> View attachment 30418


Is this chart specifically for in-market as opposed to out of market availability?


----------



## garn9173 (Apr 4, 2005)

For those in the Cubs TV footprint, Marquee is now live on HuluLive live.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Not much to see sports wise for a month or two it looks like... maybe they will get things better worked out by then.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

garn9173 said:


> For those in the Cubs TV footprint, Marquee is now live on HuluLive live.


I'll have to try out the free trial on Hulu Live TV as DirecTV, Marquee, and MLB all say I am out of the Cubs footprint this year (this year is the first year I have never been in the Cubs footprint) while Hulu Live TV says my zip code will get Marquee.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

b4pjoe said:


> I'll have to try out the free trial on Hulu Live TV as DirecTV, Marquee, and MLB all say I am out of the Cubs footprint this year (this year is the first year I have never been in the Cubs footprint) while Hulu Live TV says my zip code will get Marquee.


What state are you in?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Illinois


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

b4pjoe said:


> Illinois


I assumed all Illinois got the Cubs?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't get Marquee on DirecTV. Here is my zip code finder under Hulu Live TV, Marquee, and MLB-TV.

Hulu Live TV









Marquee









MLB-TV


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

ThaPhenom said:


> Is this chart specifically for in-market as opposed to out of market availability?


That chart is based on if that provider offers the RSN in-market only. Currently none of the OTT services makes an RSN available to out-of-market subs.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

_See also: Dodgers channel on channel 690_

Effective April 8, 2020 AT&T TV Now becomes your cord-cutting exclusive home for *Spectrum SportsNet* (Lakers) and *Spectrum SportsNet LA*! For those who want a pay-TV experience with modern features fret not AT&T has a new solution for you called AT&T TV! If you live outside of Spectrum's footprint and have Cox (or another non-U-Verse cable provider) have Dish, can't get DirecTV? Then AT&T TV is perfect for your Dodger and Lakers needs!


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

MrMars said:


> Small correction, NESN is on YouTubeTV. Could see it being a issue when the contract is up.


Sorry about NESN and the long delay. I fixed it  Thank you for spotting the error


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Well... AT&T has *quietly* added a total of five new RSNs to AT&T TV and AT&T TV Now. Channel lineups and RSN tool for both services have not been updated as of this post. :

Exclusive to AT&T TV and AT&T TV Now (since no one else carries them): AT&T SportsNet Pittsburgh, AT&T SportsNet Rocky Mountain and MASN
These three now join Spectrum SportsNet & SpectrumSportsNet LA in the exclusive streaming on AT&T category.

Only available to AT&T TV/AT&T TV Now & fuboTV: AT&T SportsNet Southwest, NESN


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Are these RSNs now available in a "sports pack" or only available in their respective markets?


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

I WANT MORE said:


> Are these RSNs now available in a "sports pack" or only available in their respective markets?


RSNs & Longhorn Network are only available in their respective markets. No streaming service offers a "sports pack" for them. I changed the cells for the RSNs from a green cell with "✔" to a blue cell with "✔***" to differentiate between national vs in-market only.

National channels available to all subscribers are the only ones to get the green cell with a "✔". National channels that require an add-on are still a yellow cell with "✚ $XX".

ACC Network & SEC Network on fuboTV will be available to in-market subscribers on the base tiers. Out of market subscribers will require either their "Sports Plus" add-on or the Ultra package. I made their cells orange with a "✔ / ✚ $11" to indicate that. Here is a complete list of all the Disney/ESPN channels fuboTV will add and their requirements.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

AT&T will add Root Sports Northwest to AT&T TV Now & AT&T TV tomorrow (requires Max, Choice or higher pkgs). Altitude is now the only RSN not to have a streaming home.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for your continued efforts on this, @techguy88. A great resource for our "on the fence" streaming inquirers to get answers regarding sports.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

Strange that here in Nashville, AT&T TV offers Fox Sports South and Fox Sports Southeast rather than Fox Sports Tennessee. "South" and "Southeast" focus on Atlanta teams, although "South" does carry the Nashville Predators (NHL). Meanwhile, "Tennessee" carries the Preds, plus our Titans (NFL) and the Memphis Grizzlies (NBA), while also carrying Atlanta's MLB and MLS teams.

I would think that an agreement with Sinclair to carry their Fox Sports RSNs would allow them to offer whichever one was most relevant in a given zip code. And that's definitely Fox Sports Tennessee around here.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Your welcome @B. Shoe 



NashGuy said:


> Strange that here in Nashville, AT&T TV offers Fox Sports South and Fox Sports Southeast rather than Fox Sports Tennessee. "South" and "Southeast" focus on Atlanta teams, although "South" does carry the Nashville Predators (NHL). Meanwhile, "Tennessee" carries the Preds, plus our Titans (NFL) and the Memphis Grizzlies (NBA), while also carrying Atlanta's MLB and MLS teams.
> 
> I would think that an agreement with Sinclair to carry their Fox Sports RSNs would allow them to offer whichever one was most relevant in a given zip code. And that's definitely Fox Sports Tennessee around here.


Yeah I find it odd they are missing 5 Fox Sports RSNs and your case is especially weird. I know some zip codes near me that would get AT&T SportsNet Pittsburgh on D* (with Xtra or above) don't get it on AT&T TV or AT&T TV Now according to their RSN tool.

Updated chart added to first post:


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

techguy88 said:


> Your welcome @B. Shoe
> 
> Yeah I find it odd they are missing 5 Fox Sports RSNs and your case is especially weird. I know some zip codes near me that would get AT&T SportsNet Pittsburgh on D* (with Xtra or above) don't get it on AT&T TV or AT&T TV Now according to their RSN tool.
> 
> ...


To make it even weirder, AT&T TV/Now carries all three of Sinclair's Nashville locals (our affiliates for Fox, The CW and My Network TV). So I really don't understand why they're not giving AT&T TV/Now customers in this area Fox Sports Tennessee rather than giving us both Fox Sports South and Fox Sports Southeast. Guarantee you that's putting AT&T TV/Now at a real disadvantage here locally versus Comcast, YouTube TV and Hulu Live.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

Does the Fox Sports Go app give the content that is on Fox Sports Tennessee?



NashGuy said:


> To make it even weirder, AT&T TV/Now carries all three of Sinclair's Nashville locals (our affiliates for Fox, The CW and My Network TV). So I really don't understand why they're not giving AT&T TV/Now customers in this area Fox Sports Tennessee rather than giving us both Fox Sports South and Fox Sports Southeast. Guarantee you that's putting AT&T TV/Now at a real disadvantage here locally versus Comcast, YouTube TV and Hulu Live.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

I just answered my own question. I logged in to Fox Sports Go with my AT&T TV credentials. I see the Fox Sports Tennessee content.



dstout said:


> Does the Fox Sports Go app give the content that is on Fox Sports Tennessee?


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Dec 7, 2017)

Just started my free trial with HULU Live so I could watch the Diamondbacks on FSNAZ. Tuned in today for a 1pm stat and all I'm seeing is a pre game show and advertising a 4pm game start. So I checked on another site and the game is on and in the 3rd inning. I certainly have no intention of paying $55mo to watch games on a delayed broadcast from HULU.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Andrew Sullivan said:


> Just started my free trial with HULU Live so I could watch the Diamondbacks on FSNAZ. Tuned in today for a 1pm stat and all I'm seeing is a pre game show and advertising a 4pm game start. So I checked on another site and the game is on and in the 3rd inning. I certainly have no intention of paying $55mo to watch games on a delayed broadcast from HULU.


That's odd you would think if you are in FS Arizona's market you should be watching it live. I wonder if Hulu + Live TV has access to the Fox Sports Go app?

Altitude, the last RSN holdout from streaming, is now available to AT&T TV Now customers (Max, Choice - Premier & grandfathered Just Right - Gotta Have It All packages) and AT&T TV (Choice - Premier). This means RSN availability mostly matches DirecTV in that regard in that NBC Sports Philadelphia & NBC Sports Northwest are now the only major RSNs not available on AT&T TV Now / AT&T TV.

This means Nuggets, Avalanche, Rapids & Mammoth fans now have _some_ options again to get Altitude. They now have AT&T TV Now, AT&T TV & DirecTV.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Here is how streaming sports will look on October 23, 2020 when Hulu + Live TV drop the Sinclair RSNs. This makes AT&T TV Now the best for RSNs overall.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yes, that is how the RSNs will look. But note that while ATT TV & Now does have RSNs in some tiers, they don’t have NFL channel or Redzone.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

lparsons21 said:


> Yes, that is how the RSNs will look. But note that while ATT TV & Now does have RSNs in some tiers, they don't have NFL channel or Redzone.


Unfortunately that is the sad state of cord-cutting, not one service has all the key elements right now due to cost. YouTube TV is the best well rounded service for entertainment & sports in a single service. fuboTV is good if you can live without the Turner networks but really want things like beIN Sports, Pac-12 Network, NFL Network, etc.

Hulu + Live TV & AT&T TV Now Max carry the same national, professional & college sports channels. So the main deciding factor would be "Is the A+E & Discovery networks more or less valuable than getting Hallmark, ViacomCBS, HBO Max & Cinemax networks?" Both do not have AMC Networks btw (which is now available a la carte with AMC+ now available on Apple TV Channels & Prime Video Channels for $8.99/mo.)

So if someone happens to have Hulu + Live TV with the Enhanced DVR & Unlimited Screens bundle that is $69.99/mo. They could switch to AT&T TV Now Max and not have to pay extra for a beefy Cloud DVR and for $10.01 more get both HBO Max & Cinemax (which would have cost an additional $24.98/mo on Hulu + Live TV.) Even those who have just base Hulu + Live TV could justify the extra $25/mo via more Cloud DVR storage, improved DVR functions, HBO Max & Cinemax.

Also if there are Hulu + Live TV customers with Verizon's Play More or Get More unlimited plans the switch to AT&T TV Now Max could be more easily justified as they would continue to get basic Hulu at no extra cost with Verizon along with Disney+ & ESPN+.

Realistically the choice to switch from Hulu + Live TV to AT&T TV Now Max would be minimal impact unlike switching from YouTube TV / fuboTV to AT&T TV Now Max which would have impacted other sporting and entertainment channels but on a larger scale.

So Hulu + Live TV customers, depending on their configuration, have the easiest path to switch to AT&T TV Now Max for Sinclair RSNs. However the question is how many of the Hulu + Live TV base actually would be willing to drop Hulu + Live TV for another provider for Sinclair's RSNs?

The only customers that would be negatively impacted is those who have Hulu + Live TV and an AT&T product that already includes HBO Max (like Internet 1000 or Unlimited Elite). They wouldn't get a discount on AT&T TV Now Max for already having HBO Max with another AT&T service.

In all honestly if someone wants all RSNs plus NFL Network & NFL RedZone but keep costs as low as possible then this is the least expensive, no contract option:

*AT&T TV Now Max* ($80/mo) with *Sling TV Blue *($30/mo) with *Sports Extra* ($10/mo). The combined cost is $120/mo.
This combo would get most of the popular cable channels, locals, national sports, college sports, professional sports, HBO Max & Cinemax. Fills in the channel gaps (A+E, AMC, Discovery) AT&T TV Now Max has as well. Sling TV also includes Epix Drive-In in the base package but the Cloud DVR maxes out at 10 Hours.

For those wanting the most popular cable channels along with national, professional, college and regional sports then this combo would be best. 

*AT&T TV Now Max* ($80/mo) with *Sling TV Blue *($30/mo) with *Total TV Deal* ($20/mo). The combined cost is $130/mo. 
Pretty much get most entertainment channels that are found in a traditional MVPD bundle a similar price (like AT&T TV/DirecTV's Xtra package) however HBO Max, Cinemax & Epix Drive-In are included at no extra cost, Sling TV's Cloud DVR is increased from 10 hours to 50 hours. The only "major" cable channels missing from this combo is Animal Planet & OWN (which Sling TV does not carry.)

For those who were happy with Hulu + Live TV's sports offerings but really want RSNs and A+E Networks & Discovery, Inc.'s channels then this is the best combo:

*AT&T TV Now Max *($80/mo) with *Philo* ($20/mo). The combined cost is $100/mo.
For those Hulu + Live TV subscribers who happen to have Hulu + Live TV, Enhanced DVR & Unlimited Screens bundle + HBO Max they would only pay $15.02 more per month and get more programming (Cinemax, AMC Networks, Hallmark, etc.)


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for that long description of options for those searching for RSNs and others.

In my case the RSNs are an excersize in theoretical since I don’t actually care about them. But you mention of AMC+ made me go look at it again. So for me when the ATT TV sub hits the 1st year I can cancel, got to ATT TV Now Max for $80 and add AMC+ to pick up the things that kept me from going with ATT TV Now to begin with.


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

lparsons21 said:


> Thanks for that long description of options for those searching for RSNs and others.
> 
> In my case the RSNs are an excersize in theoretical since I don't actually care about them. But you mention of AMC+ made me go look at it again. So for me when the ATT TV sub hits the 1st year I can cancel, got to ATT TV Now Max for $80 and add AMC+ to pick up the things that kept me from going with ATT TV Now to begin with.


Your welcome I was trying to point out Hulu + Live TV subs may not care about other sports channels outside of RSNs where AT&T TV Now & Hulu + Live TV had the same national sports channels with no pro sports. I figured those who really want NFL Network + RedZone are on fuboTV, Sling TV or YTTV lol.

AMC+ really is a great option for a stop-gap. Honestly I would go the same route for streaming as my major cable channels are FX, AMC and Paramount. Plus you can still use that AT&T TV device they gave you for AT&T TV Now lol.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

techguy88 said:


> AMC+ really is a great option for a stop-gap. Honestly I would go the same route for streaming as my major cable channels are FX, AMC and Paramount. Plus you can still use that AT&T TV device they gave you for AT&T TV Now lol.


Interesting that AMC+ is now available as a standalone OTT service (although overpriced IMO at $10/mo). AMC, along with Lionsgate (Starz) and MGM (Epix), are smaller studios that all have their own a la carte services distributed both OTT and via MVPD partners. They're all ripe for acquisition by a bigger player. I continue to think that ViacomCBS would be a logical buyer for all three, folding AMC+ into Paramount+ and Starz and Epix into Showtime.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Interesting that AMC+ is now available as a standalone OTT service (although overpriced IMO at $10/mo). AMC, along with Lionsgate (Starz) and MGM (Epix), are smaller studios that all have their own a la carte services distributed both OTT and via MVPD partners. They're all ripe for acquisition by a bigger player. I continue to think that ViacomCBS would be a logical buyer for all three, folding AMC+ into Paramount+ and Starz and Epix into Showtime.


Uh, it is $9/month, just sayin' 

It includes more than I thought it would and while it is a little overpriced, it isn't horribly so. You essentially get AMC, BBC, IFC, Sundance and Shudder. Basically AMC Premier on steroids.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow Fubo has NBC Sports Northwest and Philly?


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Wow Fubo has NBC Sports Northwest and Philly?


Yup, apparently those two networks really don't like D* or E* lol


----------



## techguy88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Updated card









*
Change Log:*

Added TVision's 3 "Live" packages to the chart along with the RSNs they carry. Pretty much what RSNs YouTube TV carries TVision has at launch.
*YouTube TV* drops NESN effective today. Chart updated to reflect this. If you want NESN you need either AT&T TV Now Max ($80) or FuboTV ($65/mo)
*FuboTV* ADDS AT&T SportsNet Pittsburgh.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

techguy88 said:


> Yup, apparently those two networks really don't like D* or E* lol


Or neither one of them wanted to pay the high price.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Bad blood runs deep.


----------

